# Meet my new baby, Sven.



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't met him yet, I am getting him from the same farm I got Hercules and Dale, my two wethers from. His mother is an Oberhasli, and the father is an Alpine. Sven looks to be that grey-ish blue type coloring with black points that some call lavender, in the horse world it is called gruella. He will be my hiking buddy, pack goat and all around brush eater. I'll go meet and play with him next week, can't wait!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's cute! You should post a pic of him all dry and fluffy, so I can get a better look at him!


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I will.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! I know you'll be anxious to get him home too


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I love his name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie!! Love the name  we have a Sven too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations, he is cute


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is my boy dried off. He has one bent ear which I hope will fix itself, if it doesn't it will give him character. His sister is in the next picture, the breeder is keeping her. She says they both have that permanent smile look on their face.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a cutie! And with the bent ear and smile on his face, he looks even more adoreable!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

What a little sweetie!


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I went out to see Sven yesterday. He is even more beautiful in person. His coat has such a unique tint of blue. I guess this Obie X Alpine cross frequently produces this color and it is called lavender. The breeder had another little buck born that she would love for me to take. His mother is an Obie X Togg and father is the Alpine. He looks like Sven, but has a couple small white patches. I would love to take them both, but don't want to create too much more work or freak the husband out.


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Sven is home now, weaned from his momma and living with his uncles Hercules and Dale. They are really good with him unless food is involved, so he get special meal time in the barn isle with me. I use it as a training opportunity to groom and handle him. We are doing short halter and lead lessons so I can use him as an "assistance goat" for hiking. He has a very sweet disposition, I'm already in love with him.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! I love all my boys, but Sven is pretty darn special.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Handsome boy! And I love the name... (Being Norse myself). 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

